# Can't rename... "Folder does not exist"



## Toon Dog (Mar 28, 2008)

Title says all... I am so :upset: mad!!!! So strange.... I guess Windows Vista Ultimate is not very happy with my upgrade for home basic..:4-thatsba

TIA! Please help ASAP

~Toon Dog


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Toon Dog said:


> Title says all... I am so :upset: mad!!!! So strange.... I guess Windows Vista Ultimate is not very happy with my upgrade for home basic..:4-thatsba
> 
> TIA! Please help ASAP
> 
> ~Toon Dog




Hi Toon Dog - 

Welcome to the Tech Support Forum - Vista Support!

I need some additional information so that I may better understand the problem you are having. What folder are you trying to rename and when does the system tell you that it does not exist? Is the new folder that does not exist?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## Toon Dog (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok. Well.. I right click, then go into new> New folder. Then it appears on the desktop named New Folder, and is empty. Then, I rightclick on it, select rename, And type in ADDONS and I press enter, to name it that, and a dialog box comes up with the title Rename And the text "File or Folder does not exist." Then I press OK, (the only choice) And it's named New Folder again!

Good Luck...:wink: ~TD


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello Toon Dog

Sounds like the registry keys aren't pointing in the correct direction. When you try to rename the folder it doesn't recognise it cause its searching in the wrong area for the original version of the folder. Crazy i know

There is a registry fix

1. Open Start\Run, type *Regedit*
2. Navigate to:
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Csc\Parameters*

Note If the Parameters subkey does not exist, create it. To do this, follow these steps:
a. Click the following registry subkey:
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Csc*
b. On the Edit menu, point to New, and then click Key.
c. Type Parameters, and then press ENTER.

3. On the Edit menu, point to New, and then click DWORD Value.
4. Type *FormatDatabase*, and then press ENTER.
5. On the Edit menu, click Modify.
6. Type 1 in the Value data box, and then click OK.
7. Exit Registry Editor, and then restart the computer.

If that doesn't work try this Reg Folder Fix

1. Download and unzip
2. Double click and select ok to add to registry
3. Reboot and try to rename the desktop folder

and finally if that deosnt work 

1. Download the KB938979 update
2. Reboot

regards





Craig


----------



## bigben951 (May 28, 2008)

Hello, 
Im having the same trouble with my computer not letting me, rename a folder. but ive looked at going though the "rededit" in run but i seem not to have the folder "Csc"

Wondering if you could help me,


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey bigben951

Welcome to TSF

If you dont have that folder then you can create it by following steps A-7

Regards




Craig


----------



## FrankNeedsHelp (Mar 14, 2009)

I have tried all of the methods provided, except for the second, to fix the folder error. The reason as to why I did not attempt the second was that the link did not work. Please help??


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi -

Please start your own Vista thread and detail the exact system issues you are experiencing. Include file/folder name, origin, etc... Many changes have occurred in Vista since this thread began almost 1 year ago.

This thread closed.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

